# Can I grow plants outside?



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well I am wondering if I could start growing my own plants outside maybe? How would I go about doing this? Or is outside not a good option?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Depends on what you are trying to accomplish. Plants grown emmersed (out of the water) often lose their leaves when immersed. I have grown plants immersed outside, but I had to cover the tank to prevent racoon damage.


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmm would I just put some eco complete in the bottom a tank or maybe big tupperware outside, put water in it, then let it grow or is harder than that lol?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Really depends on the plants. If your aiming to just grow outside, no fish, i wouldnt spend the $ on eco-complete i would just use play sand or something cheap to save yourself some money. You can even use no additive kitty litter or oil sorb, and use liquid ferts, maybe even some root tabs if they are heavy rooters. You will have to do water changes in the totes though to prevent algae blooms, stagnant water, bugs, and bug eggs, and for the plants health themselves. 
I havnt done stem plants or anything myself outside, but i do throw all my excess amazon frogbit, and dwarf lettuce in totes outside as they love direct sun, and just bag up a bunch once a week to give to my friends who have turtles to feed.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It saves on lighting...the sun (keep the tank in the shade) provides enough light. You do have to do water changes. I grow out plants that are tiny or easily uprooted by the fish until they get a good root system going in the summer. I grow them in pots of flourite.


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmm alright, I don't need any Co2 or anything outside?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You still have to match plant to light/fertilizer level. I had success with crypts but they don't really need CO2.

If your plant needs high light and CO2 inside, you would have to experiment outside...


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

wade0328 said:


> Hmm alright, I don't need any Co2 or anything outside?


Probably not, but like mentioned above you'll have to just test the right place outside for how much exposure to the sun they'll have, and move in, and out of the sun/shade to find what works. My buckets are located in a spot where it gets a little exposure for most of the day, but gets full exposure during the suns peak periods between 1-3pm. Also you'll have to feel the water each day to see if it's really warm/hot, and if so dump some water, and refill with cold hose water to keep the water at a decent temp. I also keep MTS, and ramshorn snails in the buckets too.

I dont c02 any of my tanks or outside, but i am using a little flourish for the plants outside. A lot of plants can carry critters/ "hitchhikers" when you by them if you dont already have them, and i find qt them in the buckets outside in the sun, and letting the water get really warm for a day tends to kill a lot of that before i put them in tanks. I just had my first hydra experience in my shrimp tank, and the 3 little hydras killed a good 10 of my neo sunkist shrimp @ $5- a piece, who knows how many babies so now i take that aspect a little more serious.


----------

